# landkarte mit interaktiver routen makierung



## johnny x (13. Mai 2004)

Hey,

Also, ich möchte ballt na sagen wir in 2 jahren nach Australien.
für min. ein ganzes Jahr, vielleicht sogar noch länger

Meine Traumvorstellung wäre es wenn ich mir für die site
die ich mir bis dahin gemacht habe, es irgendwie hin bekomme,
eine Landkarte von aus. interaktiv gestalten zu können
oder sagen wir mal benutzen zu können.
ich stelle es mir so ähnlich vor wie ne normale webmap. mit in/out zoom usw.
wo ich dann im laufe der zeit, also wenn ich in australien bin meine routen die
ich gefahren oder gelaufen bin interaktiv auf dieser map darstellen kann.

wie ich nun eine immer gleich bleibende Karte mit verweise auf interaktive medien gestalte,
weis ich (naja sagen wir mal ich werde noch in denn nächsten zwei jahren dazulernen.)
aber wie mache ich dies mit einer karte die ihre größe ändert
und immer wieder andere orte auf dieser karte dann im zoom zu sehen ist.


Ich weis es ist eine etwas komplizierte frage,
ich bin lern und arbeitswillig.

Aber habe halt noch keine ahnung wie man so etwas in angriff nimmt.
Auch die ganz normale art eine karte mit in/out zoom zu verfügung zu stellen.
ist warscheinlich ne mänge arbeit,


Für mich ist es erst mal wichtig wo ich ansetzten muß um dies zu machen.
dafür fehlt mir halt das nötige wissen,


gruss johnny x
...
..
.


----------



## saschaf (13. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab eine - sagen wir mal semi-interaktive Karte von Neuseeland bei mir auf der Page (http://sascha_f.bei.t-online.de/nz-karte.html). Die stellt allerdings nur einen ersten Ansatz dar. 100% zufrieden bin ich mit der Karte noch nicht. Vieleicht hilfts dir ja.

Das Zoomen der Karte würde ich glatt auch einbauen sobald hier jemand postet, wie es mit javascript geht  Mit Flash will ich nicht arbeiten obwohls damit sicherlich am einfachsten zu machen ist.


----------



## johnny x (18. Mai 2004)

Hey saschaf,

deine seite ist cool gemacht,
deine Karte auch die art wie du die strecken eingebunden hast hat mir gefallen.
das wäre auf jeden fall ein element wie ich mir es vorstell nur halt mit
der verbindung zu denn anderen elementen.  und wie du schon bemerkt hast
wird das alles mit einem zoom garnicht so leicht.

Schauen wir mal.


gruss   johnny x
...
..
.


----------

